# divorce attorney advice



## bettybear28 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just wondering all the ladies out there, do you have any advice or commend about hiring a female or male divorce attorney. Do you think a female attorney will more understanding your situation then fight harder for your right than a male attorney for your divorce? or really doesn't matter female or male lawyer?


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

It doesn't matter.... you have to interview and few, and figure out which one you think will work best for you and with you. Get recommendations from friends, but don't feel obligated, make your decision based on your own judgement. 

Also....you can call around and get some free consultations, to see which sounds like someone who can help you. 

Note... bring a good friend, or sister, or someone with you the first visit. Also, make a list of concerns... it's easy to get flustered, confused, or steam-rolled while talking to an atty. 

Also, search online for the paperwork that YOU need to start collecting to help your case. Deeds, titles, insurance stuff, IRS returns, bank statements, utility reciepts, etc.....


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

My husband used a retired family court judge (female) as his attorney for his parenting plan and she was GREAT and got him more time with his son. But we lost touch with her and she moved offices, so when we needed a lawyer again for a child support issue, we used another attorney, also a woman, and she SUC KED! We fired her and finally located our original attorney and we won the case.

I think what matters most is that you find a lawyer who ONLY does family law, has been in practice for a while, and has a proactive style. You don't want your lawyer to tell you what you want to hear, you want one who is realistic about your case and who can push for what you want.

The most expensive lawyer is not always the best lawyer. Start with only family law attorneys and interview at least 3 of them in person (they should offer you a free consultation). During that consultation, you will tell them about your case and ask them how they will handle it. Also let them know what you want and listen to their response. You also want a lawyer who will try to settle the case before a trial, which can be REALLY expensive.


----------

